# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Travelling America, all suggestions,tips & Ideas welcome!?

## sharjeel

Soooo, Im voyaging America for 3 weeks. In the first place focus is San Francisco for 2 and abit days, then move onto La for a different 2 and abit days, the following step is flagstaff were making plans to drive ( any auto rental prescriptions might be incredible) Visit the Grand Canyon then after that drive onto Vegas for a couple of days and from that point travel to New Orleans (This flight is busy as of recently) Then onto Birmingham Alabama, then onto Nashville. From here wanting to travel to Newport News/williams burg (Not yet busy) then onto Washington, then onto New York before flying home from Jfk. 


As you can see not in the same place for more than a couple of days, so if anyone has any recommendations about convenience, things to do, most ideal approach to get between every end of the line all data might be acknowledged! 

Much obliged  :Smile:

----------


## davidsmith36

Tips of Travelling America:
1.Buy health insurance before you leave. Obamacare, known as the U.S. Affordable Care Act, does not cover travelers to America. It only covers US citizens. Healthcare can be very expensive so make sure youre covered before you leave home.

2.Listen to National Public Radio. I love listening to NPR when traveling in the US. Offering national shows and local programming you get a real feel for the politics and culture of America. You can also download their podcasts.

----------

